# Suggestion for new app



## GotGarlic (Feb 4, 2017)

I just installed the new mobile app earlier this week and I love it! Congratulations to the team that worked on it [emoji1] 

I have a suggestion: I like to start with the Unread messages. Is it possible to add an option in the Settings for which item across the menu bar the user would like to start upon opening the app. Thanks for your consideration. 

Btw, I no longer have the problem where I got an error message when clicking on links in posts


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 4, 2017)

I agree with GG.  Like the app and agree with the suggested change.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 4, 2017)

Yep, good suggestion.


----------

